# Pumilio Pictures Needed



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

So I'm working on the _Oophaga pumilio_ TMP for TWI/ASN with Chris and Brent, and with such a diverse species, it requires a great deal of pictures to show the variety of morphs out there. We're covered for some, but not others. Right now, we've got pictures for Blue Jeans, Bastimentos (Cemetery and Red Frog Beach), Solarte, Pastores, Pelican Key, Darklands/Aguacate, San Cristobal, Cayo de Agua, Isla Colon (Bocas del Drago and La Gruta), Almirante, Isla Popa (North and South) and the Valiente Peninsula.

It's an extensive list, for sure, but there are many different morphs not yet covered. Mostly we need the rarer morphs now. So if anyone has pictures of morphs not already listed, and are willing to share them, it would be excellent if you posted them  We're looking for crisp, clear photos of the frogs. Ideally, it would be a full frame, profile shot so that the most of the frogs can be seen. Once this thread is given a little time, we'll go through and pick out pictures to use and you'll be contacted to make sure that it is okay.

So if you have any pictures, do post them. Let's see why pumilio are among the most popular dart frogs


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Frogs

You can use any of these. Escudo and cauchero are there.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

mancreek








rio guarumo


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Loma Partida 
















Escudo's
































Cauchero


----------



## aquascott (Oct 18, 2006)

Oophaga pumilio Morphguide some nice pics if they will let you borrow them.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Loma partida - Adult








Loma - juvi









Escudo juvi


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Man Creeks









Wish I had more. Some day, maybe some day.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

El Dorado


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

colon


----------



## Laxgoal100 (Sep 9, 2008)

all I can say is wow.


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

I have to say.....I really hate looking at this thread, as it is the first one i check when i turn my PC on in the a.m., and everyday the jealousy take over LOL

You all have some wonderful, Very fascinating O.P. sp. I wish more of them could be available to the Canadian side of the hobby.

Cheers..>>Ed


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Uyama


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Red basti


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

bribri








escudo








popa norte








salt creek








Colon








San cristobal








cayo de aqua


----------

